# Georgia Outdoors Show



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 24, 2017)

http://www.gpb.org/television/shows/georgia-outdoors#.WLAyZEh24hM.facebook


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2017)

Been watching Georgia Outdoors for years. It is a great format and this particular episode is a good one. 

I sure do miss Leroy Powell though. He added a special flare to the dialogue.


----------



## cherokee charlie (Mar 16, 2017)

*Ga Outdoors*

Arrow Flinger,
Thanks for putting the link on to Ga Outdoors and the program on OWL.  It was great.  
See you on the 8th.

Cherokee Charlie


----------

